

The Pmarca Guide to Startups (2007) - charlieirish
http://pmarchive.com/

======
amirmc
You can also visit the page on a16z that will let you download a free ebook of
the old posts. There are also links to other sites that have archived the
content (including this submission).

[http://a16z.com/2015/01/09/pmarca-blog-
ebook/](http://a16z.com/2015/01/09/pmarca-blog-ebook/)

------
krmmalik
Thank you for this great link. Brilliant stuff. Not sure if this is
intentional, but the text in the very last section isnt hyperlinked.

------
lawnchair_larry
What's the P?

~~~
mynegation
[http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/pmarcaarchive/ask-pmarca-
why...](http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/pmarcaarchive/ask-pmarca-why-the-p-in-
pmarca/)

"Private"

